# Eura Mobil 700KB



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Hi all,

We recently sold our Auto-Sleepers Nuevo ES and were not planning on buying a replacement until May / June but fell in love with a 2000 Eura Mobil Integra 700KB and ended up buying it last week.

They seem to be very rare, and thus finding any information on them is difficult. Does anyone out there have technical specs for that model?

Also wondering if anyone has an opinion as to fair market value. It is in average condition with about 30000km on the clock. Loads of extras, which I know from experience now aren't really worth a jot.

I have left many messages for anyone in sales from Westcroft to contact me and they couldn't be bothered :evil: They don't even know if I am a prospective new customer or not.

Pete


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pete,

why not contact the Euramobil factory directly? So far I have always been very welcome with my requests, which were for instance about EU certification for my van when moving from Germany to Netherlands etc.

They also maintain a special information centre for their customers and would-be-customers called Reisemobilforum. Though it is all in Geman only on the web page I am sure they can find somebody who speaks English.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info Gerhard.

Pete


----------



## 96511 (Oct 12, 2005)

Check Westcrofts at
http://www.euramobiluk.co.uk/
They have a section giving all the technical details of the whole range.


----------

